# Unkompliziert OPC UA Server für SINUMERIK 840D sl nachrüsten



## Softing_IA (31 Juli 2019)

*Gateway uaGate 840D jetzt verfügbar
*
Softing Industrial hat das  neue Gateway uaGate 840D freigegeben. Damit stehen die vollständigen  Daten aus SINUMERIK 840D-Werkzeugmaschinen auch über den OPC UA-Standard  zur Verfügung und können direkt in Industrie 4.0-Anwendungen  weiterverwendet werden.



 

Die CNC-Steuerung SINUMERIK 840D sl von Siemens kommt in einer  Vielzahl von Werkzeugmaschinen, etwa für die Technologien Fräsen,  Drehen, Schleifen, Nibbeln oder Stanzen, zum Einsatz. Eine zentrale  Anforderung ist hier die Weiterverarbeitung sowohl der Steuerungsdaten  als auch der NC- und Antriebsdaten innerhalb einer integrierten  Gesamtanwendung. Im Rahmen der zunehmenden Digitalisierung wird dafür  die Verwendung offener und standardisierter Kommunikationstechnologien  immer wichtiger.

Bisher konnten allerdings nur die Daten der integrierten SIMATIC  S7-Steuerung außerhalb der Werkzeugmaschine weiterverwendet werden,  während die NC- und Antriebsdaten von außen nicht zugreifbar waren. Das  neue Gateway uaGate 840D von Softing schließt nun diese Lücke und  ermöglicht erstmals den Zugriff auf die vollständigen  Werkzeugmaschinendaten. Damit lassen sich wichtige Spindel- und  Achsdaten, etwa Drehmoment und Stromverbrauch, auslesen und auch  außerhalb der Siemens-Welt über die Kommunikationstechnologien OPC UA  und MQTT weiterverarbeiten. So stehen diese Daten zusammen mit den  zugehörigen Alarmen etwa für die Zustandsüberwachung, die  vorausschauende Instandhaltung, zur Datenprotokollierung oder für  Analyseaufgaben zur Verfügung. Darüber hinaus lässt sich die  CNC-Steuerung SINUMERIK 840D sl über dieses Gateway allgemein in  Industrie 4.0-Anwendungen einbinden.

Der Produktmanager Sebastian Schenk fasst die Entwicklung des uaGate  840D zusammen: „In der Vergangenheit haben wir oft Anfragen erhalten, ob  wir unser Wissen über Siemens und den OPC UA-Standard nicht für ein  Produkt zur SINUMERIK 840D-Integration nutzen können. Tatsächlich haben  wir es geschafft, dieses Gateway in einer sehr kurzen Zeit zu  entwickeln. Damit können wir unseren Kunden einmal mehr eine einfache  und praktikable Lösung für die Realisierung von Industrie  4.0-Anwendungen anbieten. Speziell die mitgelieferten vorkonfigurierten  Symboldateien ermöglichen die Einrichtung des Datenaustauschs mit nur  wenigen Klicks.“

Das Gateway uaGate 840D von Softing ist ab sofort lieferbar.

Weitere Informationen unter: https://data-intelligence.softing.com/de/produkte/iot-gateways/uagate-840d/.


----------



## Softing_IA (31 Juli 2019)

Ab Softwareversion 4.8 der Sinumerik 840D sl kann alternativ zur uaGate 840D auch ein integrierter OPC UA Server in Version 2.1 von Siemens aktiviert werden.

 Die Softing Lösung bietet folgende Vorteile:



uaGate 840D bietet eine größere Performance was Anzahl der Items und Lesegeschwindigkeiten angeht, da eine Leseoptimierung implementiert wurde. Es können bis zu 20.000 Symbole verarbeitet werden -> der Siemens OPC UA      Server maximal 200.  
uaGate 840D kann die      Antriebsdaten zusammenfassen (in einem Telegramm mehrere Werte gleichzeitig      lesen) -> der Siemens OPC UA Server immer nur einen Wert, eines      Antriebes. 
uaGate 840D kann die Antriebe      Subscriben -> der Siemens OPC UA Server erlaubt kein Subscribe auf Antriebsdaten 
Das Softing Gateway ist Abwärtskompatibel bis Softwarestand 4.3 -> der Siemens OPC UA Server      lässt sich nur auf neueren Softwäreständen ab 4.8 installieren. 
uaGate 840D gibt die      vollständige Alarmliste raus mit Kommen/Gehen Zeitpunkte der Alarme, nicht      nur die aktuell aktiven Alarme. 
Der      Namespace kann gebrowst werden und mit einem Client direkt abonniert werden      -> Bei dem Siemens OPC UA Server werden nur die root-items angezeigt.      Wenn man Kanal 1, Antrieb 3, Wert 4 haben möchte, muss man mit dem Client      die OPC UA Node-IDs anpassen und den entsprechenden Index [3] usw.      angeben. 
Das Gateway kommt mit einer vordefinierten Symbol-Datei, welche Werte für 1 Kanal, 4 Achsen, 4 Antriebe und deren Alarm-Meldungen enthält -> Einfach anstecken, IP-Adresse der Sinumerik eingeben und es kommen bereits erste Werte per OPC UA!


----------



## sirop (27 Februar 2020)

Hallo.

Können Sie bitte diesen Punkt

>_ 3. uaGate 840D kann die Antriebe Subscriben -> der Siemens OPC UA Server erlaubt kein Subscribe auf Antriebsdaten

_näher erläutern?
Gilt die Aussage auch für Version 2.1 und 3.x von Siemens OPC UA?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Softing_IA (27 Februar 2020)

sirop schrieb:


> >_ 3. uaGate 840D kann die Antriebe Subscriben -> der Siemens OPC UA Server erlaubt kein Subscribe auf Antriebsdaten_
> Gilt die Aussage auch für Version 2.1 und 3.x von Siemens OPC UA?



Hallo Sirop,

die Aussagen oben beziehen sich auf den Stand Juli 2019 und Software-Stand des OPC UA Servers 2.1.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt konnten die Antriebsdaten lediglich gelesen werden, allerdings nicht automatisch gemonitored/subscribed.
Die Version 3.x werden wir in naher Zukunft testen - hierzu haben wir noch keine aktuellen Informationen.

Schöne Grüße
Softing_IA


----------



## Matze001 (27 Februar 2020)

Gibt es einen Listenpreis für das Gerät?


----------



## Softing_IA (28 Februar 2020)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Listenpreis für das Gerät?



Für ein unverbindliches Angebot bitte einfach eine kurze Mail an info.idi@softing.com schicken.

Beste Grüße
Softing_IA


----------

